# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  PM not working.

## adodd

Hey, sorry if this question has been answered 3 milion times, but i couldn't find any information about it. I'm seeking a source check, but I am unable to PM a vet, or anyone for that matter. Something about unsuffient priviledges, trying to edit someone elses post or something like that. If anyone could please lend a hand. I dont wanna lose my money to a fony source. Thanks in advance for your replies.

----------


## Hackamaniac

U have to have so many posts first..

----------


## Andros

From memory its 50 posts to be able to PM (or is it 25) and you are going to need 100 posts and 45 days of activity before you can ask for source checks anyway.

----------


## HORSE~

You have to have 25 post before your PM feature is activated and to have a source check you will need 100 post and 45 days membership which you have.....Now you just need to become active on the board make a few more post and you can get your source check....

----------


## notorious_mem

> From memory its 50 posts to be able to PM (or is it 25) and you are going to need 100 posts and 45 days of activity before you can ask for source checks anyway.


true dat

----------


## adodd

I am aware of the rules, but that shouldn't stop me from being able to pm someone should it? It's not like the system knows what i intend to say in the message. Also, a question for Vet's and Mod's: I know that I dont have 100 posts, but i've been reading and researching since well before the date I registered here (Dec 05'). Can't just help a brother out?

----------


## Andros

> I am aware of the rules, but that shouldn't stop me from being able to pm someone should it? It's not like the system knows what i intend to say in the message. Also, a question for Vet's and Mod's: I know that I dont have 100 posts, but i've been reading and researching since well before the date I registered here (Dec 05'). Can't just help a brother out?



You're not listening.

Unless you have 25 posts the forum software will not let you PM, this limit was chosen by its administator.

----------


## adodd

Alright, Thanks alot for the quick responces guys.

----------


## Hackamaniac

It will be simple bro..
12 more posts..

----------


## notorious_mem

go do some whoreing u can pm in an hour.lol

----------


## fLgAtOr

> You're not listening.
> 
> Unless you have 25 posts the forum software will not let you PM, this limit was chosen by its administator.


Right...two different rules here.

25 to PM.

100 to have a source check.

And even then, it is still up to the mod/vet that you contact to give you a reply or not. So be nice, and be helpful in your posts.

----------


## Hackamaniac

> go do some whoreing u can pm in an hour.lol


More like 8 solid minutes... :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

moving this thread to 'message board problems'..

----------


## operation5pm

> You're not listening.
> 
> Unless you have 25 posts the forum software will not let you PM, this limit was chosen by its administator.


I'm well above 25 and still can't PM. Is there a time limit rule as well?

----------


## TheMachine

I made 27 posts...still cant PM  :Frown:

----------


## TheMachine

Mod please activate my PM capabilities  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ Go to UserCP and enable PMs.

----------


## operation5pm

> ^^ Go to UserCP and enable PMs.


I still don't have any extra options there. All I have are the e-mail options - nothing IRT pms.

----------


## Persian

ahh no wonder

----------


## operation5pm

> I still don't have any extra options there. All I have are the e-mail options - nothing IRT pms.


SS for the mods

----------


## operation5pm

Bump

----------


## operation5pm

All fixed, thanks mods.

----------


## spywizard

thanks for the $10

----------


## Jojoe

Good reading

----------


## DaIllstPlaya

i cant PM

i made 8threads each with 25+ posts

and i made already 100+ posts

and i got nothing.....  :Frown:

----------


## TbolzNdbols

bump. I also ca not PM and i have 27 active posts. Help please. Also i can not view public profiles  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## confusedstar

bump cuz i need the post count

----------


## Mus505

thanks dude

----------


## tester25

post whore bump! LOL

----------


## Mus505

i cant PM too

----------

